# LED lenser P7 or T7..



## -Kev-

hi guys,
im after a new swirl spotting source without having to mess about charging it up all the time. ive been looking at the LED lenser P7, and then spotted the T7 which looks similar and is cheaper. any real difference between the two?

TIA
kev


----------



## Ebbe J

The T7 is the "tactical" version of the P7.


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## -Kev-

Ebbe J said:


> The T7 is the "tactical" version of the P7.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Ebbe


what does that mean?


----------



## Ebbe J

Just a little difference in shape.


----------



## -Kev-

Ebbe J said:


> Just a little difference in shape.


fair enough, ordered a P7


----------



## TheQuail

Where from mate?

I got a P7 a couple of days ago, can't see $hit on my silver car


----------



## -Kev-

Gillen said:


> Where from mate?
> 
> I got a P7 a couple of days ago, can't see on my silver car


amazon seemed pretty cheap - £40 with free p&p. a quick google showed prices around £60 too..
silver certainly is a pain to catch swirls on :wall:


----------



## PhatPhil

T7 has a more grippy "tactical" shape










P7 is smoother looking










Both have the same light output. Make sure you buy one of the newer 200 lumen models as there are still some of the 180 lumen old models around.


----------



## TheQuail

-Kev- said:


> amazon seemed pretty cheap - £40 with free p&p. a quick google showed prices around £60 too..
> silver certainly is a pain to catch swirls on :wall:


Glad you got it at that price, I too saw the ones priced at £60!

Yeah i know there are a few swirls there because i can see them under halogens at the petrol station 

It is is really good though, will show up swirls really well on anything but silver i'd imagine.


----------



## -Kev-

Gillen said:


> Glad you got it at that price, I too saw the ones priced at £60!
> 
> Yeah i know there are a few swirls there because i can see them under halogens at the petrol station
> 
> *It is is really good though, will show up swirls really well on anything but silver i'd imagine*.


thats good then as my cars black and so is the bmw im sorting soon


----------



## TheQuail

My mum has a sliver Mini with a black roof and it highlighted the swirls with ease :thumb:


----------



## Ebbe J

Gillen said:


> Where from mate?
> 
> I got a P7 a couple of days ago, can't see on my silver car


- Angle the light by 90 degrees, on wide mode. This makes lighter swirling visible on silvers(from my experience).


----------



## andy monty

well if you want a branded product then the lenser is very good however dealextreame is very cheap and free postage.....

http://www.dealextreme.com/

then again was playing with one of these

http://www.torchdirect.co.uk/professional-torches/led-lenser-x21.html

 me it is bright....


----------



## sargent

Ive got both, and they're excellent torches.
Not used them for swirl finding though
You won't be dissapointed! Get ready to throw every other torch in the bin!!


----------



## amiller

on ebay for £27.50 delivered or that not the same one?


----------



## podge07

Just ordered a P7. Cheers all for your advice.


----------



## Nozza

P7 is a good torch, I use mine for work, I know full well there's plenty of swirls on my car even without a torch!


----------



## Finerdetails

just ordered a P7 with gift box and holster, worth a try me thinks


----------



## ImpGB270

Any links to that one on Egay for that price, as i cant see it ?


----------

